

Startup Pack gives $10k worth of tools (Github, AWS, MongoHQ,..) to developers - mvaxelaire
http://startuppack.org/

======
creativename
It sounds like a pretty sweet deal, but I kept looking up and down the page
trying to find the catch. Is it purely a promotional thing for the companies
to which you get credit? If so, I think it could use some emphasis that you
are getting this in exchange for nothing at all.

I know it says "free", but that doesn't necessarily mean they don't expect
something non-monetary in return.

~~~
pain_perdu
Think of it as an extension of the freemium model. The premise is to get
startups hooked on valuable services that they will subsequently pay for as
they grow.

It's no different to all the "free" services associated with the major
accelerator programs.

Like a dealer handing out samples of crack to grade-schoolers.

------
ericxb
The link <http://startuppack.org/> timeouts for me. The link
<http://www.startuppack.org/> loads right up.

------
yann_ck
Nice pack! The non-profit action is really great! Thanks a lot for such an
initiative

~~~
mvaxelaire
Thanks men!

------
Mailjet
The API call, is a cool feature to avoid non-developer applications ;-)

------
adotify
nice one, signed up, some of the services would be useful!!

------
tanguygo
Nice :)

